# Hi



## cmh (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi everyone, been married for about 1.5 years now. Usual ups and downs. My wife is a pending GC applicant. Currently considering a postnup in NY. Thanks for reading and I’ll see you all around!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

cmh said:


> Hi everyone, been married for about 1.5 years now. Usual ups and downs. My wife is a pending GC applicant. Currently considering a postnup in NY. Thanks for reading and I’ll see you all around!


She's an applicant for a general contractor license and that's got you thinking you need a post nup?


----------



## cmh (Jun 16, 2019)

Nucking Futs said:


> cmh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, been married for about 1.5 years now. Usual ups and downs. My wife is a pending GC applicant. Currently considering a postnup in NY. Thanks for reading and I’ll see you all around!
> ...


Green card. I was just giving a general overview, the gc is not necessarily related to the postnup.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. What can we do for you?


----------

